# MBS (Mobile Broadcasting Software) (pka OBSmobile)



## linkfan321 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have an idea.
I cannot really put the idea into action (I have no knowledge of C++, but I do have some of C#), So I will need your help.

Here's the pitch:
Are you tired of...

Carrying a bulky laptop everywhere just to catch a stream of some card game?
Getting your camera/webcam positioned and set in the program just right to get people to see all of this?
Wishing there was a simple and easy way to do all of this without having to restrict yourself to one service and/or sketchy amateurish app to get what you want?
MBS is your answer!
It contains...

Most of the same defining features of OBS Multiplatform (in the near future)
Use your smartphone's camera to capture the action (or a connected camera device if you want to)
Use Wi-Fi or mobile data (Wi-Fi is default, and mobile data is turned off by default for your wallet's sake)
And of course use ANY SERVICE YOU WANT!!!
It will always be free!

To get started with (possible) alpha versions, you need to enable external apps on your Android phone. Because of this, you may be more vulnerable to viruses.
WE WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE TO ANY DAMAGE TO YOUR PHONE BY TURNING ON THIS FEATURE TO INSTALL THE APP. IT'S YOUR CHOICE TO DO IT OR NOT.
Although you should get the drift of it without me saying that last paragraph. :3

What do you think? Reply if you have suggestions or you want to work on this.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 8, 2015)

I feel rather confident in saying that this is not a project that the OBS team will ever take on, or if they did, it wouldn't be for many, many years. It would be better if someone else developed this software as a separate project.


----------



## linkfan321 (Mar 8, 2015)

I pretty much assumed that. Maybe this could be like a "fan" port of OBS Multiplatform to Android, or a totally new piece of software.
I still want this to be tied to OBS because of its reputation and publicity. I think more people will take a look at it if it had the OBS name in it instead of it having a name like, "LMBS; link's mobile broadcasting software". ;)
Anyways, if the ties with OBS are but possible, that's fine with me. Something like this needs to exist.
BRAIN FLOP: Actually, I don't think the whole "put OBS in the name" is legal. :D Also, I think giving it a new name would distinguish it. So forget all I just said about the name and call it MBS for now.


----------



## Jack0r (Mar 9, 2015)

A more exact and distinguishable name would be Android Streaming Software or Mobile if you are going for iOS, etc.
That way noone would confuse it with OBS and we wouldnt get support requests for it in the future, we dont need.


----------



## linkfan321 (Mar 9, 2015)

Jack0r said:


> A more exact and distinguishable name would be Android Streaming Software or Mobile if you are going for iOS, etc.
> That way noone would confuse it with OBS and we wouldnt get support requests for it in the future, we dont need.


That makes sense. Changing it now.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 9, 2015)

Just a tip: Google doesn't allow programs on Google play with the word "Android" in the title.


----------



## linkfan321 (Mar 9, 2015)

dodgepong said:


> Just a tip: Google doesn't allow programs on Google play with the word "Android" in the title.


Thanks. Changing it now.


----------



## kimjaeyoung3 (Aug 7, 2021)

hi is this app still available?


----------



## norihiro (Aug 9, 2021)

Streamlabs offers an app that did some part of the features.
Please note that the Streamlabs is not related to OBS project.


----------

